# 12 Survival Lessons from Ukraine



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Real issues in real time.

Interesting reading.

12 Survival Lessons from Ukraine | The Modern Survivalist


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Good article. 

Note to self: stay the hell out of 3rd world nations bordering evil overlord nations, and any country that ends in STAN.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I liked the EDC concept of "if this is the only flashlight. knife, tool I will have, is this the one I want?" (Paraphrase). If I had to grab and run with what I am holding, is it enough? I am adding a multi-tool to my EDC, as well as moleskin and a foldable sun hat/sunscreen.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I have have mixed feelings about not getting involved.
But that has a lot to do with knowing when to leave.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Good article.
> 
> Note to self: stay the hell out of 3rd world nations bordering evil overlord nations, and any country that ends in STAN.


That includes Detroitistan, Chicagostan, etc?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The lessons here are:

If you live in a city or town, GET THE HELL OUT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

If you live in a rural area, STAY PUT. You are in the best possible place you can be.

Doing ANY kind of traveling, on foot or by motor vehicle, is very dangerous.

Hunker down with all of your prepper supplies, and be prepared to defend what you have. 

Give yourself and your family the best possible odds to survive looters and thieves and other people who want what you have.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Never trust the local police, army or government officials. If your in a foreign country do not think the American government will ever help you, even if your are an American. When in doubt be prepared to run or shoot first.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I liked the EDC concept of "if this is the only flashlight. knife, tool I will have, is this the one I want?" (Paraphrase). If I had to grab and run with what I am holding, is it enough? I am adding a multi-tool to my EDC, as well as moleskin and a foldable sun hat/sunscreen.


I keep telling myself I'm gonna get the moleskin books. But do I listen to myself?
I've heard their really handy.

Most military types are very familiar with these ...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> Never trust the local police


What are you one of those anti-cop people? LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of these things I am already doing or have done. Others give me something to think about, over seas bank accounts for instance. It is pretty obvious to any rational person that you alone or in a small group will not be able hold out against the military or para-military. Caches will be something you will need skill in placing.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Some of these things I am already doing or have done. Others give me something to think about, over seas bank accounts for instance. It is pretty obvious to any rational person that you alone or in a small group will not be able hold out against the military or para-military. Caches will be something you will need skill in placing.


Out of sight, out of mind. Go underground, literally. 40 foot shipping container works nicely.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Out of sight, out of mind. Go underground, literally. 40 foot shipping container works nicely.


If you bury a 40 foot shipping container it will collapse from the "hydraulic force" of the dirt. The top, bottom and side of those containers have no strength compared to the frame at the joined sections.

If you build underground then do it with concrete and make sure you have multiple ways out - otherwise you are living in your coffin.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PaulS said:


> If you bury a 40 foot shipping container it will collapse from the "hydraulic force" of the dirt. The top, bottom and side of those containers have no strength compared to the frame at the joined sections.
> 
> If you build underground then do it with concrete and make sure you have multiple ways out - otherwise you are living in your coffin.


Obviously the shipping container will not withstand the weight of tons of dirt on top, so you obviously have to strengthen the shipping container, or disguise the shipping container by covering the shipping container with something that does not apply a direct load to the container.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

OMG. Is it so wrong to feel relieved I'm not in their shoes? It sucks how things like these happen. :/


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Overseas accounts... if the bank here is gone -should we expect to get money from, canada, bahamas, etc

Artillery - i guess if you are around where the fighting is in a city... but most people will never have to worry about it (in the USA) nobody is going to waste shells on a lone building in teh middle of the woods... that is what helicopter gunships are for

Do not get involved - easy to say...but not sure i agree...

sleeping bags - i do not have any..but i have a bunch of blankets and i mean a bunch.. we keep some in our vehicles

"Lots of people have GPS, radios and maps in their Bug Out Bags. Just make sure to be smart about it and understand that in some cases, when dealing with factions fighting over power, it can get you in trouble and its better to get rid of some of it before reaching a checkpoint."

of course this may be true...however - how would you know what to get rid of before you arrived at the check point!!!

Learn to deal with checkpoints.

I want to see somebody PRACTICE THAT... I have stood a checkpoint in northern areas of South Korea...Most check points are THERE before you realize it..around a corner over a hill... good check point are a surprise... most will have look outs and comm so if they see you stop and start throwing things away...

Guns can save you, but they can also get you killed. YEP... so which will it be....????

)Passports and ID are crucial. .. maybe - in somecase they have gotten people killed... if you are jewish toss the passport and tell them your name is macdonald from canada...

cash silver gold... in some cases it will not matter...the peple in charge will take it and send you on your way... keep some hidden in your shoe


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

PaulS said:


> If you bury a 40 foot shipping container it will collapse from the "hydraulic force" of the dirt. The top, bottom and side of those containers have no strength compared to the frame at the joined sections.
> 
> If you build underground then do it with concrete and make sure you have multiple ways out - otherwise you are living in your coffin.


Paul is right, shipping containers only work as a berm house, not fully buried, unless you wall them in, but then at that point you have essentially built a bunker, and you have to deal with how to keep the dirt from crushing the wall.

The biggest thing to worry about in this kind of a military occupation is having somewhere safe to get your people. Sure, it's cool to be a Wolverine and take the fight to them, but if your family is vulnurable then the enemy will come at you thru them. It's okay to risk your own arse, but not your wife and children. They are your achiles heel.


----------

